# friday's 'thinking outside the box' hotness - Faria Alam



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

That Sven was a lucky git having some of this

sorry pics are small, all i could find at short notice







untitled.bmp


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

HE CAN KEEP HER!!! I WOULD TOUCH HER WITH YOURS MATE:lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

can't please everyone....

besides, i think she's a typical case of one where you might not particularly like her much to look at in pics (although i do) but if she chatted you up in a bar, you wouldn't hesitate

either way, 'i wouldn't touch her with yours' is a bit off the mark.

i use that term regarding the woman (?) in the bellybutton thread!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

just shows you what money does cos he looks like fookin smithers from bart simpson


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

I like the way you're thinking

for me, Jenny Powell


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

strange_days_uk said:


> I like the way you're thinking
> 
> for me, Jenny Powell


YES! always liked her

can't find a decent pic, but cast your mind back a few years to Rosemary Ford.....? hubba


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

bbc news has never been so good


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

No Way!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhh this is more like it, real women :thumbup1:

TFFT, I'm not gay after all!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Might be pushing the boat out here but fk it, a bit of Carol anyone?










I would be like an epileptic taking the last fit of my life on her, for all of 2 seconds :lol:

PS if you are under 30-35 you are probably thinking "fk that no way man" and being sick :lol:

That shi1t is like good wine tho


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

she got some nat king cole on her


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

What about - Maria Canals Barerra - plays the mother of a family in one of the sh1t programs my daughter watches (Wizards of Waverley Place)










And the mother in "Suite Life" Kim Rhodes is tasty too, couldnt find any pics to do her justice tho 

Its a MILF thing :lol:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

ok, slightly old school but I think JLC has/had some of the best legs ever on screen


----------



## 99DC (Sep 10, 2009)

I wish I didn't open this thread, I've only just eaten.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

99DC said:


> I wish I didn't open this thread, I've only just eaten.


Eaten cock ?? :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

99DC said:


> I wish I didn't open this thread, I've only just eaten.


Ahhh a youngster I presume.

Trust me, one day you will tire of little girls, and you will become less fussy :lol:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

sorry had to fit her in some where lol


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Am i way off the mark or is this where this threads heading?


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

AIGW said:


> Am i way off the mark or is this where this threads heading?


how the fvck did it go from Rita hayworth to lorriane kelly:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ewww. Lorraine Kelly.

I wouldn't ride her into battle.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Fu3k m3 I wasn't expecting that.

Soso wrong. I cann't abide that woman or her growler, it just won't do.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

ryoken said:


> how the fvck did it go from Rita hayworth to lorriane kelly:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


 :lol: I feel that alot of these women are aimed at the older readers so thought lorraine may be one that 'you know you shouldnt but probably would' types. I wouldnt personally but I bet we could find someone here that would. Anyone want to own up to this??


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Ewww. Lorraine Kelly.
> 
> I wouldn't ride her into battle.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

It doesn't matter how old you are mate,a hot woman is a hot woman.

With you RS on that Vorderman tip,always thought she's got a proper ladies figure.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Oldies eh! How about Kitten Natividad in her prime. Real dirty slapper. And if you like that thing, a big hairy bush as well


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

man that bush is hairy lol. think ill give that a watch later


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> man that bush is hairy lol. think ill give that a watch later


Yep does it for me too. Its from the film Beneath the Valley of the Supervixons. Pops up evey now and again on channel 4. Theres loads of full screen close ups of it


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

xzx said:


> Oldies eh! How about Kitten Natividad in her prime. Real dirty slapper. And if you like that thing, a big hairy bush as well
> 
> View attachment 34125
> 
> ...


Good shout mate,watched all them Supervixon films,some real t1ts and ar5e on show in them:thumb:

They are crazy films,think i caught them on Bravo


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Forgive me father, for i have sinned.

I watched Lorraine Kelly on TV, and got aroused, which subsequently ended in masturbation.

Sorry.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Forgive me father, for i have sinned.
> 
> I watched Lorraine Kelly on TV, and got aroused, which subsequently ended in masturbation.
> 
> Sorry.


 :lol: good lad


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:lol:



rs007 said:


> Forgive me father, for i have sinned.
> 
> I watched Lorraine Kelly on TV, and got aroused, which subsequently ended in masturbation.
> 
> Sorry.


 :lol:yeah she could show me her growler and i would smash it:beer:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

WTF is wrong with this odd thread..

jsut say NO!


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> bbc news has never been so good


completely agree, dont agree with faria alam tho, sven can keep her


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

Incredible Bulk said:


> bbc news has never been so good


Now your talking, im only 24 but ive got a thing for her (quite literally). You can keep the rest of them though. Yuck.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Sharon Davies:-


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> Sharon Davies:-


I'll give you my vote on her :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Did anybody think much of Sam Fox when she was in celebrity? I mean I grew up with her everywhere, tats out, was part of my development as a young male :thumbup1:

Now obviously she has aged a bit, and in the jungle she was hardly "studio fresh", but I thought she was still looking alright, still sommat about her - but RK reckons I am a mong, and thinks she is an utter minger :confused1:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Now obviously she has aged a bit, and in the jungle she was hardly "studio fresh", but I thought she was still looking alright, still sommat about her - but RK reckons I am a mong, and thinks she is an utter minger :confused1:


she would get my vote aswell...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

And what about that Kim, oohhhh yess

:lol: no I am actually joking.

Still take a go on her boobies tho


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

erm outside the normal obvious box...i'd say most of the female newsreaders these days are coming in proper fit n nice,love that educated woman thing,they ooze power n sex!!!!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Faria Alam is a sodding trollop. Didn't she get booed out of BB celeb for slagging off the UK?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> erm outside the normal obvious box...i'd say most of the female newsreaders these days are coming in proper fit n nice,love that educated woman thing,they ooze power n sex!!!!


You are not wrong there mate, I 100% agree - although - have you noticed that most newsreading women have mahoosive jaw width?

Not saying it puts me off or anything, just something I noticed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Sick men.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

What about a bit of Sandra Bullock? More mainstream but not obvious? I didn't care much for her but she has grown on me - saw her in a film recently with Keanu Reeves and thought she was bang tidy


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh come on Sam Fox looks worse than some of the unemployed tramps down here :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Dan said:


> Sick men.


Wait just a minute - some of the women in displayed in this thread are on a par/beyond some of the women on this board with respect to attractiveness - yet everybody snoakles & schmoozes up their ar$es all flirty like :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Oh come on Sam Fox looks worse than some of the unemployed tramps down here :lol:


What!!!

youre eyes are just clouded by jealousy


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm starting to feel REALLY unattractive now  :lol:

Especially as most of them (in my opinion) are munters :lol:

Think you should trade me in for an OLDER model.....damn where's Greek godess when you need her! :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> What!!!
> 
> youre eyes are just clouded by jealousy


I just asked lorianne to kindly point out any one of these unemployed tramps that Sam Fox looks worse than, funnily enough she just looked gormless and fumbled a bit for words :lol:


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm gonna add to this ....Suzanna Reid the news presenter anyone? haven't got a clue how to post a pic from 'tinternet.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Monica Bellucci

Di Stewart

My two, might be off the mark but, hey Im young :thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Squeeeze said:


> I'm gonna add to this ....Suzanna Reid the news presenter anyone? haven't got a clue how to post a pic from 'tinternet.


ahhhh very good choice sir!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

That Sam Fox one is terrible this however for the older man is a worthy winner


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

rs007 said:


> What about a bit of Sandra Bullock? More mainstream but not obvious? I didn't care much for her but she has grown on me - saw her in a film recently with Keanu Reeves and thought she was bang tidy


man i always liked sandra,she has got something special...and she aint the run of the mill hollywood flaunt it type,she carries herself well...spot on bro!!!!

bring on more sandra and female newsreaders!!!

fiona bruce even!!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

CarbWhore said:


> Sharon Davies:-


This thread is really hotting up now !

Yes to Sharon Davies, the body !!

YESYESYES to Suzanna Reid, oh so fit yes !!

And super yes to Sandra Bullock. Her **** in those tight lycras in Demolition Man !! Oh fu3k yes !!

Good work boys


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Sarah Beeny from property ladder on channel4.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Always had a soft (or should i say sore) spot for Carol Vorderman. Missus looks at me in disgust everytime I say so! Following the coundown theme, I have a bit of a love for Susie Dent also!


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

Is Claudia Winkleman outside the box?


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

rs007 said:


> What about a bit of Sandra Bullock? More mainstream but not obvious? I didn't care much for her but she has grown on me - saw her in a film recently with Keanu Reeves and thought she was bang tidy


Is it me or does her head not look right?


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

If Lorraine Kelly can go on here, then I have no problem putting on Nigella Lawson. Check out those buns. TASTY.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Good call mate:thumb: She sh1ts over Lorraine any day of the week.She's got a top set of bangers but her voice can get on your t1ts after a bit I just mute with 1 hand leave the other hand free to do what it wants:lol:

And been in love with Sandra Bulloch since she starred in 'Speed',in that there is a great shot of her leaning by the bus i think with little tight shorts and these brown boots on:bounce:


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

No contest.


----------



## lockhes (Apr 7, 2009)

id have a go at them all


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Uggghhhh I just crossed a line I didn't know was capable of crossing in my mind. VOMIT!!! .......... She's a ginger...


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

She scares the sh*t out of me....

....R84 runs away and hides


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Amanda Lamb anyone?


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

bassmonster said:


> Amanda Lamb anyone?


OH fukkk yeah, definitely! I came across her holiday home programme thing a few months back by accident and couldn't turn over.

I'll make the crap joke that Amanda Lamb would deffo get my lamb cannon, before anyone else sinks to my level pmsl..


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

ryoken said:


> how the fvck did it go from Rita hayworth to lorriane kelly:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


fvck knows..

:confused1:


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

it also getting weirder


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Sylar said:


> OH fukkk yeah, definitely! I came across her holiday home programme thing a few months back by accident and couldn't turn over.
> 
> I'll make the crap joke that Amanda Lamb would deffo get my lamb cannon, before anyone else sinks to my level pmsl..


She is also the scottish widows advert model.

In some of the earlier shows she was very nice, but in the later ones she's been hitting the pies hard :thumbdown:

The new bird on a place in the sun is better now IMO:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

here's some older less obvious ones that would be worth a punt


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

strange_days_uk said:


> I like the way you're thinking
> 
> for me, Jenny Powell


i abused myself silly to her when i was younger:thumbup1:



rs007 said:


> Might be pushing the boat out here but fk it, a bit of Carol anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


god damn right:thumb:



rs007 said:


> What about - Maria Canals Barerra - plays the mother of a family in one of the sh1t programs my daughter watches (Wizards of Waverley Place)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaah i see now,i dont get this channel with said program,now off to download bittorrents of it for the,erm,kids,yes,for my kids



strange_days_uk said:


> ok, slightly old school but I think JLC has/had some of the best legs ever on screen


uhuhuhuhuhuhhuh trading places paused at the right time was the cause of many a teenage sperm donation for me:lol: :lol:


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

anyone remember kathleen quinlan from prison break? i wanted to bang her in that white outfit










sue me i like older women. most girls my age dont move fcking lazy b!tches


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Thierry said:


> sue me i like older women. most girls my age dont move fcking lazy b!tches


you sure you're not picking up girls from the morgues... :tongue:


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

no mate thats where i'd ask the cab driver to drop them off


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Sandra Bullock is very pretty but....if you blur your eyes.....don't you think she looks like Micheal Jackson.....or is that just me?!? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I cannot fookin rep you again - but how bizarre are you flmao *runs off to squint*


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

I think I came across this thread a bit too late, now I can't make up my mind between all the hotties in here:thumb:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> I cannot fookin rep you again - but how bizarre are you flmao *runs off to squint*


Are you seeing it? :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Julia Roberts was hot in PRETTY WOMEN:tongue:


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

strange_days_uk said:


> ok, slightly old school but I think JLC has/had some of the best legs ever on screen


 great bod on JLC


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Weeman, I think you and I are more compatiable than I first thought. I am slightly scared by thhis thought

Anyway, good work lads

Cerys Matthews anyone ??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hawky said:


> No contest.


There is a god !!!


----------

